# Overnight stays in Llandudno



## 115518

Anybody know of any areas (laybys etc) in Llandudno or nearby for an overnight stay where it is safe and preferably other MHs?


----------



## gkp107

*Llandudno parking*

There's a midnight to 0800 ban on the North Shore prom, not sure about the West Shore.

You might be ok on the land side of the Cayley Embankment at Rhos on Sea about 3 miles East as there are no signs

Good site at Dinarth Hall Farm Rhos on Sea. Good bus connections to Llandudno


----------



## brimo

We've stayed at Llandudno several times in a car park near the town. Cost is 50p per night and a traffic warden told us about it.

Directions? With sea on your right, drive down promenade towards pier. When you get to pier, the road splitsin two, one part going straight on and one going to left. Take left into town, go over junction or roundabout (can't remember) and go straight on, after several hundred yards there is a run-down car park on your left. This is the one. We have stayed three times and each time there has been a couple of motorhomes.

Hope its still there !!

Let us know how you get on


----------



## pippin

A bit tricky that - when you get as far as the pier you have effectively gone right out of town and there isn't a road back.

I assume that you have gone past the junction where The Parade joins North Parade which goes rightish towards the pier or leftish where it shortly joins the wide dual carriageway of Gloddaeth Street (with parking spots down its middle).

The next junction towards the pier, still North Parade, is a roundabout and the left turn is Church Walks but it can't really be described as the road splitting into two.

Can you wrack your brains and double-check your instructions - shutting your eyes and trying to visualise it may help.

Thanks, as this could be very handy for us.


----------



## brimo

Hi again

Multimap link is http://www.multimap.com/s/jWi2hfj0

Other than that, car park can be seen on Gloddaeth Ave which runs towards West Parade. Traffic Warden told us about it when we stopped him and asked him why Llandudno did not have specific parking places for motorhomes. He said this car park was a bit run down hence the council not taking a lot of notice of who parked there.

Hope this helps


----------



## pippin

Brill - thanks. Junction of Gloddaeth Avenue and Maelgwyn Road is now in my memory bank!


----------



## mooro

Does anybody know if this car park is still o.k. for campervans?


----------



## brimo

Hi

We drove past this car park 3 days ago and its still there


----------



## mooro

Thanks Brimo.

I'm actually thinking of staying in it tonight, but been a bit put off by a small caveat right at the bottom of the parking charges board; "no sleeping".

Now got the dilemma of shifting off to a proper site, and foregoing dinner in town or taking the chance and getting bumped in the early hours with nowhere to go!


----------



## brimo

Hiya

We stayed on the one at Conway for two nights 3 days ago and that is the same board. 

We have stayed at the Llandudno one several times and usually another van or two will join you. We never had a problem there {-)

But at the end of the day it is your choice but if I was in the area I would stay there


----------



## mooro

That'll do for me.

Cheers.


----------



## brimo

Hi

Let us know how you get on, if you end up with major probs, which I doubt, go to Conway, as stated we stayed for two nights, 50p per night 

As you enter town from tesco super-store turn left at mini roundabout and go through 9 foot wide arch, car park is on right just down the road. 50p will do you till 9 am !!


----------



## mooro

O.K. typing this from said car park after an o.k. night's sleep. First time we have done off-site, and was a bit nervous to get back from town and see we were the only vehicle in the car park.

Then had a dilemma whether to park snug up against a wall, or in the open. Went for the latter on the basis if anything bad was happening other peeps would be more likely to see.

Anyway fitful sleep first two hours, then settled down. 

Sure if/when we do this again won't be quite so nervous, now having lost our carpark cherry.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## brimo

Hiya glad it worked out for you.

I know its not the best looking place to stop but its dead handy for everywhere around that area.

Looking at yoiur van I think the Conway car park might be difficult to get to but then again you won't be 9 foot wide.

Where will you be heading once you move on?


----------



## mooro

Not sure Brimo.

Was meant to have another week crawling down the Wales coast, but S.W.M.B.O. has a job interview Wednesday, so probably head for equidistant betwixt here and Windsor.


----------



## Glandwr

brimo said:


> turn left at mini roundabout and go through 9 foot wide arch, car park is on right just down the road. 50p will do you till 9 am !!


Hi Brimo, any idea of the height of arch. I know the car park having used it many times with a car. I'd clocked the motorhome parking but unfortunately not the railway bridge height.

I am planning to spend a night there next week, we are 3.35 mtrs and I've had one or two scares lately.

Dick


----------



## brimo

Hi

Not sure of the exact height but coaches go through it. We have an autotrail Cheyenne with a Camos dome and we go through OK.


----------



## Freddiebooks

Have you tried going on Google Street View ?
You may well be able to read and signage from the comfort of your own home.

Freddiebooks


----------



## Freddiebooks

God I'm nosey,

I've just looked, i get the impression it 12foot 9inches.

Would that be to the top of the arch or the height where the arch begins ?

Great directions by the way, i've never been there.


----------



## 113016

Good overnight parking with a nice estuary view is possible near to Conway Marina.
There is a car park and separate public boat launch slipway and car park. We stayed here for a few days about a month ago.
It is opposite Deganway (spelling) railway station.


----------



## 113016

*see link*

Check the link out for Coway Marina
You will see a few photographs that I took

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/caernarfonshire-sir-gaernarfon/11101-conway-harbour.html


----------

